#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Rankings on New IIT"S ?

## vinaysaxena93

Does anyone know about and can tell me that which of the new IITs are relatively better/ shifted to their permanent campus as of now...and can somehow rank them??

Thanx in advance





  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" Sadhu Singh book "Experimental Stress analysis" and Theory of elasticity" free pdf dowload Paper Presentation & Seminar On ""orthogonal frequency division multiplexing" PDF College rankings for IT branch...pls its urgent

----------


## shashank.kumar

Nobody as of now can rank a new IIT. This is a fact (Believe It). In  order to rank something a proffestional survey need to be done rather  than some simple google search. I see a lot of websites giving false  data eg.- www(.)inspirenignite(.)com/*iit*-*ranking*-2010/ . Don't believe those ****.

----------


## vinaysaxena93

> Nobody as of now can rank a new IIT. This is a fact (Believe It). In  order to rank something a proffestional survey need to be done rather  than some simple google search. I see a lot of websites giving false  data eg.- www(.)inspirenignite(.)com/*iit*-*ranking*-2010/ . Don't believe those ****.
> 
> But as a student of IIT Rajasthan (IITJ) I can say my journey till now as been fabulous.  IITJ was mentored by IITK for two years. This made as realise what  actually is the standards of an IIT and gave as a great headstart in  forming culture and tradition. We have a very stong student body and  actively running technical and sports council. The research here is  cutting edge ( just one small eg.- themachine.in ), the industrial  collaboration is great ( Aakash Tablet has its origin at IITJ) and the  placements were superb. (Microsoft, ARM, NI, to name a few MNCs). More  info can be found on the website made my the in-house Web Team :  http://students.iitj.ac.in/prospective/ .



Thanx Shashank, appreciate your help...just 1 more thing can you tell me by when IITJ is shifting to its permanent campus?

----------


## shashank.kumar

The master plan is ready and some construction has probably begun (Check iitj.ac.in for the state-of-art master plan).  Expected time: 2 years. But the current residential facilities are far  better compared to even older IITs. I am comparing this against IITD (my  brither passed last year), IITK ( I spent my first year there) &  IITB (where am doing intern now).  :): .

For more queries you may  contact the guys mention on the website for prospective students. The  guys will surely help you out. I understand your situation. The  confusion, the turmoil, whether to choose a new IIT or not.

----------


## vinaysaxena93

Thanks a lot for your help once again  :D:

----------


## ChakradharBalu

Hi,


Could anyone let me know the information about the new IIT's? I have got 2255 rank in IITJEE.
According to the last year opening and closing ranks, I could expect a seat in IIT kharagpur/IIT Madras (Civil/AeroSpace) and core groups(EEE/MECH) at new IIT hyd.
Could anyone please suggest me about the job prospects (Civil/AeroSpace) engineering and about the new IIT's. 


Please let me know the packages for each branch in IIT's


Thanks & Regards,
Chakradhar.

----------


## Era Gill

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Could anyone let me know the information about the new IIT's? I have got 2255 rank in IITJEE.
> According to the last year opening and closing ranks, I could expect a seat in IIT kharagpur/IIT Madras (Civil/AeroSpace) and core groups(EEE/MECH) at new IIT hyd.
> Could anyone please suggest me about the job prospects (Civil/AeroSpace) engineering and about the new IIT's. 
> 
> 
> Please let me know the packages for each branch in IIT's
> ...


hi chakradhar,
                                               Go for core branches in new iits coz they are  iit so definitely placements will be good and if u talk about civil and  aerospace so these branches have less scope than core branches  ok...................... 						please don't ask same queries in all threads............. :):

----------


## Killjoy

*Ranking of IITs in 2010*
1
Indian Institute of Technology Bombay
Maharashtra

2
Indian Institute of Technology Kanpur
Uttar Pradesh

3
Indian Institute of Technology Delhi
Delhi

4
Indian Institute of Technology Madras
Tamil Nadu

5
Indian Institute of Technology Kharagpur
West Bengal

6
Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee
Uttarakhand

7
Indian Institute of Technology Guwahati
Assam

8
Indian Institute of Technology Ropar
Punjab

9
Indian Institute of Technology Hyderabad
Andhra Pradesh

10
Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneshwar
Orissa

10
Indian Institute of Technology Patna
Bihar

10
Indian Institute of Technology Gandhinagar
Gujarat

10
Indian Institute of Technology Indore
Madhya Pradesh

11
Indian Institute of Technology Jodhpur
Rajasthan

12
Indian Institute of Technology Mandi
Himachal Pradesh



well almost all iits have their campuses under construction or have the places allotted...
but ropar is the best among all the new iits. and cotrary to this list, i have heard rajesthan iit is pretty good too..

----------

